
Exemplary fullstack Medium.com clone powered by React, Angular, Node, and more - slashdotdash
https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld
======
slashdotdash
It's taking the concept of TodoMVC, and extending it further.

> See how the exact same Medium.com clone (called Conduit) is built using any
> of our supported frontends and backends. Yes, you can mix and match them,
> because they all adhere to the same API spec.

> Choose any frontend (React, Angular 2, & more) and any backend (Node,
> Django, & more) and see how they power a real world, beautifully designed
> fullstack app called "Conduit".

